# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Музыка от Luudvig

## luudvig

Привет,братья и сестры.Пишу песни на стихи форумчан,друзей, и на свои тоже.А порой на заказ ( на текст заказчика),если не галиматья.Что-то сделано на студии,что-то дома.Сразу будет видно по качеству.Сведение и мастеринг предпочитаю доверять спецам.Исполняют форумчане,друзья,ну и я мурлычу кое-что.Кто-то эти песни слыхал,кто-то нет.Буду рад любым отзывам как композитор.Первой (по счёту) на форуме стала песня на стихи Дяди Вади "НА ЗАРЕ"  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/569880/    и вторая тоже "Забери лето"  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/593586/  в моём исполнении.

----------


## Ledisoul

*luudvig*,Валер,  "Забери лето!"  вкусно!!! :Ok: kiss
Вот бы  усовершенствовать её  какой  нить офигенной аранжировкой, и текст бы   сделать от женского  лица :biggrin::biggrin:  а то всё   лучшее  почему  то достаётся  петь мальчикам:rolleyes:)))))))))

----------


## Ладушка

*luudvig*,
 Талантливо! :flower: 
*Ledisoul*,
 Светуля, я с тобой согласна. Хочется спеть эту песенку :flower:

----------


## luudvig

> Хочется спеть эту песенку


Дык,вперёд!




> офигенной аранжировкой


Не.Тут воще народные мотивы слышу.

*Добавлено через 41 минуту*
А вот на стихи aigul  "ВОРОЖЕЯ"   http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/608285/

----------


## Skadi

*luudvig*,
Валер, наконец, ты появился! рада тебе и твоему творчеству  :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## biay1

> Буду рад любым отзывам как композитор.


Хороший ты композитор, дружище! Однозначно! :Ok:  :Aga:  :Pivo:

----------


## luudvig

Оля,привет :flower: .Рад,что заглянула.*biay1*,спасибо за оценку.Заходите ещё.

----------


## Skadi

> Оля,привет.Рад,что заглянула.


Валер, ты же знаешь, что мне очень нравится то, что ты делаешь. Каждая твоя работа по-своему самобытна, интересна :smile: :flower:

----------


## Ладушка

> Дык,вперёд!


Ну тогда поделитесь, пожалуйста минусом и текстом  песни "Забери лето"  :flower: 
 Споём дуэтом вместе с напарником. :Aga:

----------


## Ledisoul

> Не.Тут воще народные мотивы слышу.


Валер, да  я  не  о переделке  мелодии  чирикала..а  просто  о том, чтобы  минус  был  поярче...ну  там  дудочки  разные  ...гитарки...и так  далее:rolleyes:

----------


## luudvig

*Ладушка*,тональность давай,а то начнёте таскать-уродовать.

----------


## Skadi

*luudvig*,
Валер, на слова Дяди Вади замечательно-интересные песни получились! :smile: :flower:  Продолжаю слушать другие  :Aga:

----------


## Ладушка

> начнёте таскать-уродовать.


Спасибо, уже не надо...

----------


## Skadi

> Ладушка,тональность давай,а то начнёте таскать-уродовать.


Валер...ты чего это, а?..с какой стати кто-то будет уродовать (вот же, ведь, сказанул!) хорошую песню??? :eek:

----------


## Лев

*Ладушка*,
*Skade*,
 Не въезжаете... Валера спросил про тональность, чтобы сразу сделать в какой нужно, т.к. звучание минуса после дилетантских понижений и повышений существенно ухудшается. И вот... одна обиделась, другая не поняла:frown:

----------


## LINSLI

Девчонки, как я понял Валеру, он имел ввиду уродовать это искать тональность через всякие там программы, а он готов сделать конкретно под того кто захочет спеть натуральный свой минус...это как я смог понять из выше сказанного

----------


## Skadi

> он имел ввиду уродовать это искать тональность через всякие там программы, а он готов сделать конкретно под того кто захочет спеть натуральный свой минус...


Ах, ну, в таком случае это просто замечательно! :smile: :Aga:  

*Лев*, действительно, сразу "не въехала"...но вы оба всё прекрасно разъяснили :smile:
То, что при изменении тональности через различные программы фонограмма может значительно исказиться - проверенный факт  :Aga:

----------


## luudvig

*Ладушка*,
*Skade*,
Лев понял меня.Даю минус, а его на 2,3 тона,а то и на 4 туда или сюда.Плучается ужос.Пока в проэкте - можно без последствий изменить что-либо.Так шо я ни кого не обижал.Вот аранжировщики поняли.*LINSLI*,привет,*Лёва* здорова!

----------


## Skadi

*luudvig*,
Валер, да теперь всё понятно :smile: просто ты, наверно, использовал язык композитора-аранжировщика, вот именно аранжировщики тебя и поняли, а мы оказались в пролёте - бывает :wink: а с искажениями фонограмм я сама много раз сталкивалась, когда надо было минусовку опустить или повысить...получалось - кошмар!

----------


## luudvig

Привет всем.Вот пара демок на мои стихи "Морская" http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/589900/   "Свет"  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/596062/

----------


## aigul

*luudvig*,Валер! А мне свет ооочень нравится, и вообще когда свои стихи и своя музыка- это полная гармония! Сразу песня запала в душу, как только услышала! :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> Лёва здорова!


И тебе не болеть!:smile: Молодец, что активизировался :Pivo:

----------


## luudvig

Привет всем.Оль,аватарка - смак! Спасибо что зашли.А вот и до aigul :flower:  добрались.Толя (ХХХL ) спел классно "Птица" http://dump.ru/file/2503412  Ну а эту - я намурлыкал "Скажи чому" http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/592269/

----------


## aigul

*luudvig*, Ну воть теперь и я буду ждать отзывов.:biggrin:

----------


## biay1

> "Птица"  "Скажи чому"


Аднака шикарный триумвират подобрался!
Ну, понятно, что Толя песню такого жанра не испортит! Музыка Людвига Ван Бетх... то есть просто Людвига :wink: очень здорово сделана, аранжировка прекрасная, легко слушается и тексты Лены безо всяких шероховатостей и условностей вписались в музыку! (Хотя, я не знаю, может Людвиг какие-то шероховатости и убирал:rolleyes:)! :Oj: 
Пение Людвига, все же не столь яркое, каким оно должно быть по смыслу песни, но - не испортил - это точно! Интимненько так, с душой, с придыханьицем.:biggrin:
Поздравляю всех! А кого больше из вас - не знаю... :Oj:  :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## aigul

*biay1*,Слава , спасибо! Всех поздравлять!


Ну вот можно было просто похвалить! Или у меня раньше были одни шероховатости?Или я сижу на месте и никак не прогрессирую:eek:

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> тексты Лены безо всяких шероховатостей и условностей вписались в музыку! (Хотя, я не знаю, может Людвиг какие-то шероховатости и убирал)!


:frown:
И вообще, часто тексты требуют шлифовки. Это бывает почти всегда и у всех. Это рабочие моменты.

----------


## luudvig

Лен, :flower: имелось в виду,шо автор музыки притирает стихи к мелодии(если тямит).Это нормально.

----------


## aigul

*luudvig*,Валер, ну эт понятно. Конечно композитор всегда стихи "притирает".  :Aga: 
И тогда получается конфетка! :Vah:  :Ok:

----------


## luudvig

Лен,ты чо не спишь?Выходная завтра?

----------


## Skadi

> Оль,аватарка - смак!


*Валер*, мне она тоже очень понравилась - отражает моё нынешнее настроение - почти ежедневное! :smile:
*Валер, Лен*, всё очень понравилось - молодцы! "Скажи, чому" - супер-заводная  :Ok:  и такая неожиданность - лирическое вкрапление...интересно  :flower:

----------


## biay1

> Лен,имелось в виду,шо автор музыки притирает стихи к мелодии(если тямит).Это нормально.


Именно так! :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> :frown:
> И вообще, часто тексты требуют шлифовки. Это бывает почти всегда и у всех. Это рабочие моменты.


Именно это, драгоценная, я и имел ввиду! :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## luudvig

Привет всем.А вот на стихи Лены экспромт "ВОРОЖЕЯ" http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/608285/

*Добавлено через 43 часа 29 минут*
Привет.Ещё на стихи *aigul*,в исполнении goluba "ЗАЧЕМ"  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/625499/

----------


## luudvig

Привет всем,всем,всем.Ещё на стихи aigul,в исполнении goluba "ЗАЧЕМ"  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/625499/.А это уже на стихи Markovich "Бывшая жена" http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/592187/

----------


## biay1

> на стихи Лены экспромт "ВОРОЖЕЯ" Ещё на стихи *aigul*,в исполнении goluba "ЗАЧЕМ"


Обе песни - замечательно! Молодцы!
Только первая - жаль - коротковата! Заворожила она меня и я готов был и на пять минут! :Oj: 
"Зачем" - практически и покритиковать не за что...:rolleyes: :Oj:  :Ok:  :flower:  :Pivo: 
Отзывы оставил на сайте!:wink:

----------


## biay1

> "Бывшая жена"


Очень! :Aga:  :Ok:  :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## luudvig

Привет.Ещё песни на стихи *Markovich* "Питер-Лондон"  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/593583/ "Холодно"  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/593595/

----------


## biay1

> "Питер-Лондон" "Холодно"


Первая просто понравилась, а по поводу второй - почему-то не ожидал, что и на такой стиль ты способен! :Aga:  :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## aigul

*biay1*, ууу Валера и не на то способен :Ok: !

----------


## luudvig

> почему-то не ожидал, что и на такой стиль ты способен


Я тоже.

*Добавлено через 11 часов 29 минут*
Привет,ещё на стихи *Markovich*  "Красота - сила"   http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/601939/

*Добавлено через 11 часов 31 минуту*
Привет,ещё на стихи *Markovich*  "Красота - сила"  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/601939/

*Добавлено через 11 часов 32 минуты*
Глюк пошёл.Это затмение гуляет...

----------


## barbarossa

> Привет.Ещё песни на стихи *Markovich* "Питер-Лондон"  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/593583/ "Холодно"  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/593595/


Мне песни нравятся вообще все и у всех - мой статус "Благодарный слушатель". Меня очень зацепили Ваши личные стихи. Так метафорично, свежо, со своим голосом.  :flower:

----------


## luudvig

*barbarossa* :flower: ,спасибо.

----------


## biay1

> "Красота - сила"


Ну, что сказать - молодец! Слезы сквозь смех!:biggrin: :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## МарАНГЕЛ

*luudvig*,
где можно скачать твои минусовки НА ЗАРЕ, ну и др.?  уж очень захотелось спеть и возможно порадовать. :smile:

----------


## Kot-dobryi

> Привет всем,всем,всем.Ещё на стихи aigul,в исполнении goluba "ЗАЧЕМ" http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/625499/.А это уже на стихи Markovich "Бывшая жена" http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/592187/


Всё неплохо! Рад был и Голубу снова слышать! :Ok:

----------


## luudvig

Привет всем.А вот песенка на стихи одессита А.Исаева  "Спокий де"  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/592289/

----------


## V.Kostrov

*luudvig*,
 Валерий!!! Что то я тут выпал из-за дел. 
Переслушал все! Очень достойно! Полный респект. :Ok:

----------


## luudvig

*V.Kostrov*,Володя,привет.Как говорят у нас в Одессе:"Где ты был,када тебя не было?"Что видел,как здоровье, дела?

----------


## Лев

> песенка на стихи одессита А.Исаева "Спокий де"


Интересные контрасты в аранжировке...

----------


## luudvig

> Интересные контрасты в аранжировке...


Лёва,привет.Всё придумано до нас.

----------


## V.Kostrov

> "Где ты был,када тебя не было?"Что видел,как здоровье, дела?


:biggrin: Да я был то тут, но не во всех разделах. Приходиться больше в программных внутренностях копаться, чем темы прочитывать.:wink:

----------


## luudvig

*V.Kostrov*,*Лев*,спасибо.Эта песенка написана на стихи И.Давидюк,и спета Goluba  "Мавки"  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/592302/

----------


## Ledisoul

> "Мавки"


Отлично  получилось!!!!  умнички!!! :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## миша учитель

> *V.Kostrov*,*Лев*,спасибо.Эта песенка написана на стихи И.Давидюк,и спета Goluba  "Мавки"  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/592302/


Валер,прими мой респект вместе с поэтом,а классный голос Никульки,как бы родился вместе с песней,иного голоса я здесь просто не представляю. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  даме,мужикам :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## luudvig

*Ledisoul*,привет.спасибо.
*миша учитель*,Миша ,представь - я эту песню видел именно в таком исполнении.Никуша попала в десятку!

----------


## luudvig

Привет всем.Откопал инструменталку из раннего периода творчества.Прогулка  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/631949/

----------


## Лев

*luudvig*,
 Прогулялся...:rolleyes:

----------


## luudvig

Привет всем,набросал демку на стихи В.Хавина (Дядя Вадя) ДАВАЙ ПО МАЛЕНЬКОЙ   http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/632856/

----------


## Kot-dobryi

> "Холодно" http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/593595/


Ритмически очень понравилось! :Ok:

----------


## Лев

*luudvig*,
 Песня получилась :Ok:  уши завернулись :Vah:  от высоких :Tu:

----------


## luudvig

*Лев*,
Лёва,привет.Чуть прибрал высокие  "ДАВАЙ ПО МАЛЕНЬКОЙ" http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/633114/

----------


## Лев

*luudvig*,
 Это приемлемо, но в первом куплете слишком заглотил:biggrin: микрофон и... сам понимаешь(вылазит).

----------


## CTARый

> "ДАВАЙ ПО МАЛЕНЬКОЙ" http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/633114/


Валер,хорошая песня! :Ok:

----------


## luudvig

> сам понимаешь(вылазит).


Вот када перестанет вылазить,тада хана...:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
*CTARый*,спасибо.Лёша,када темку откроешь с песнями?

----------


## CTARый

> Лёша,када темку откроешь с песнями?


Валер,если честно,я пока присматриваюсь к форуму.
И ещё желания не возникает открывать тему.
Может,чуть позже.

----------


## luudvig

> Может,чуть позже.


Ну и праильно.Походи,посмотри,послушай.А Ромчик меня вычистил.Я его чистильщиком назвал.

----------


## luudvig

Привет всем.Ещё одна песенка из ранних на  слова А.Исаева "МЕГАПОЛИС"  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/633716/

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Привет всем.Ещё одна песенка из ранних на  слова А.Исаева "МЕГАПОЛИС"  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/633716/


Валер, песня - СУПЕР!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
К ней бы мощный вокал...... полный балдёж была бы!!!! Слов нет!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

*luudvig*,
Спасибо!
Саксофон одинокий напомнил мне мою жизнь в Питере... Слова некоторые неразборчиво, а так - впечатляет!!!!!

----------


## luudvig

*Звёздочка* :flower: ,
*Alenajazz* :flower: ,
Девушки,вот не ожидал,что зайдёте.Как-то пролежала песня без внимания.Спасибо вам.

----------


## luudvig

Привет всем,всем,всем.А вот из сусеков набросок на стихи А.Исаева "ВАКУУМ"  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/636799/

----------


## Лев

*luudvig*,
 Интересная песня, то к одному уху приходится присушиваться, то к другому...:rolleyes:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Привет всем.Ещё одна песенка из ранних на  слова А.Исаева "МЕГАПОЛИС"  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/633716/


"Мегаполис" звучит!!! :Ok: 
Отшлифовать и будет бриллиантом. 
Рокт!

----------


## luudvig

*Malina sladkaja* :flower: ,Лен,привет,с твоего разрешения покажу демку идеи песни на твои стихи "Просто песня" http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/637657/

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> *Malina sladkaja*,Лен,привет,с твоего разрешения покажу демку идеи песни на твои стихи "Просто песня" http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/637657/




Конечно! :Aga: 
 Может найдутся желающие исполнить эту песню.:rolleyes:
Девочки, как вы?:smile:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Malina sladkaja*,
*luudvig*,
 Спасибо! Песня шикарная! У меня так и было: "Уходя навсегда ты раскроешь твой серый зонт" Осень начинается... Вот и тянет на такие песни и на воспоминания. От них никуда не денешься... :Aga:

----------


## luudvig

*Malina sladkaja* :flower:  :flower:  :flower: ,
*Alenajazz* :flower:  :flower:  :flower: ,
  Две Елены.Загадал желание.Посмотрим.

----------


## luudvig

Привет всем.всем,всем.Вот демка нашей с Лёшей Старым песни "Душа" (Потери) http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/605471/

----------


## aigul

*luudvig*,Валера уже несколько раз слушаю! Прелесть!  :Aga:  Музыка с текстом прямо, как одно, вот настолько цельное! kiss

----------


## luudvig

*aigul*,Ленуся,а как тебе такое?На стихи *vogati*"Сон" http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/593526/

----------


## Ольвия

> "Сон"


Тронуло... Спасибо.....

----------


## luudvig

*Ольвия* :flower:  :flower:  :flower: ,какими ветрами? Рад видеть!А вы всё прослушали?

----------


## Ольвия

> какими ветрами?


А что вас удивляет????:smile:



> А вы всё прослушали?


Нет, но послушаю.....  :Aga:

----------


## aigul

*luudvig*, Валера! Ну и "Сон" !!!!! :Ok: Так игриво и небольшой  сарказм присутствует с филисофическим уклоном !Гы! В общем класс! :Ok: И поешь ты её абалдеть  с душой. Люблю когда слушаешь и картинка вырисовывается!

----------


## luudvig

> И поешь ты абалдеть!


Так книги читал...:biggrin:И посмотрел мастер-класс одного метра...:tongue:

----------


## aigul

*luudvig*,Валера, ну насмешил !:biggrin::biggrin:kuku :Vah:

----------


## luudvig

*aigul*,именно - м*е*тра...:biggrin:

----------


## syaonka

> Сообщение от luudvig  
> Malina sladkaja,Лен,привет,с твоего разрешения покажу демку идеи песни на твои стихи "Просто песня" http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/637657/
> 
> 
> 
> Конечно!
> Может найдутся желающие исполнить эту песню.
> Девочки, как вы?
> __________________


Здравствуйте! Песня- супер! Я бы хотела попробовать спеть её! Можно?

----------


## luudvig

*syaonka*,привет.Конечно можно.А тональность как?Давай в личку.

----------


## Ольвия

> "Забери лето"


Очень понравилось!!!! :Ok:  Это вы поете????

----------


## luudvig

*Ольвия*,привет.Я.

----------


## gammarecords

> Привет,братья и сестры.Пишу песни на стихи форумчан,друзей, и на свои тоже.А порой на заказ ( на текст заказчика),если не галиматья.Что-то сделано на студии,что-то дома.Сразу будет видно по качеству.Сведение и мастеринг предпочитаю доверять спецам.Исполняют форумчане,друзья,ну и я мурлычу кое-что.Кто-то эти песни слыхал,кто-то нет.Буду рад любым отзывам как композитор.Первой (по счёту) на форуме стала песня на стихи Дяди Вади "НА ЗАРЕ"  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/569880/    и вторая тоже "Забери лето"  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/593586/  в моём исполнении.


Мне очень всё понравилось. Не убавить не прибавить, как говорится. И музыка и исполнение, всё в жилу! В текстах поэзия! И сведено. Профи - одним словом :Ok:

----------


## Ольвия

> "Холодно"


Слушала 3 раза.... Это опять вы поете?????? Завораживаете голосом или гипнотизируете.....  Со мной это редко...........

----------


## luudvig

*Ольвия*,я.

----------


## Ольвия

> привет.Я.


Долго думала, что имелось в виду... Потом посмотрела свой пост.........:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Буду слушать дальше...... Песни очень интересные, но скажу откровенно: особенно поражают и притягивают те, которые исполняете вы........ :Ok:

----------


## gammarecords

> Привет всем.всем,всем.Вот демка нашей с Лёшей Старым песни "Душа" (Потери) http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/605471/


Сильно.

----------


## luudvig

> особенно поражают и притягивают те, которые исполняете вы........


Может мы "+" и "-"?

----------


## Ольвия

> Может мы "+" и "-"?


Может..... Только я скорее   "-"....:smile:




> А вы всё прослушали?


Теперь прослушала всё..... Сильно - это не то слово!   Несколько скачала... 
Блиннн, под некоторые - плачу..... Ухожу из вашей темы.... Тронули.......

----------


## luudvig

> Ухожу из вашей темы....


Жаль

----------


## Ольвия

> Жаль


Я ж не навсегда.......:smile: Просто не думала, что меня так заденет... Старею....

----------


## luudvig

> Старею....


:biggrin:
А где в Украине живёте?

----------


## Ольвия

> А где в Украине живёте?


Кременчуг, Полтавская обл.

----------


## luudvig

> Кременчуг, Полтавская обл.


Ба-а-а!Я родился в Кременчуге.

----------


## Ольвия

> Я родился в Кременчуге.


 :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah:  Не может быть.......... :Ok:

----------


## luudvig

> Не может быть..........


Что я родился?:biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

> Что я родился?


Блиннн....:biggrin:  Как давно у нас не были????

----------


## luudvig

> Как давно у нас не были????


Ни разу

----------


## Ольвия

> Ни разу


Классно... :Ok:  И правильно, у нас нечего делать........Кроме того, как родиться.....:biggrin:

----------


## luudvig

> Классно... И правильно, у нас нечего делать........Кроме того, как родиться.....:biggrin:


Так уж и нечего.Хочу съездить.И съезжу.Оля,а я вас в "Моём мире" на mail.ru не нашёл.Чего?Там бы пообщались.

----------


## Ольвия

> Оля,а я вас в "Моём мире" на mail.ru не нашёл.


Я его не так давно удалила с сердцах....:biggrin:  Я есть в контакте, куда захожу раз в месяц, есть в одноклассниках, где бываю чуть-чуть чаще..... Чё-то мне не нравится там.... :Aga: 
Скайп????

----------


## luudvig

> Скайп????


Я его грохнул.Начались неполадки с записью вокала в проэктах.В контакте я тоже,но недавно.Там как  вас найти?

----------


## Ольвия

*luudvig*,
 Приятно было с вами пообщаться... Спасибо  за ваше творчество! :Ok:  Спокойной ночи!!!!:smile:

----------


## luudvig

> Спокойной ночи!!!!


Сладких снов,Оля.

----------


## luudvig

Привет всем,всем,всем.  А вот демка песенки  на слова *Леночки Aigul* "ОТЧАЯННЫЙ МОЙ",а напела *Goluba* http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/644151/

----------


## Ольвия

*luudvig*,
 Спасибо за песню!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## luudvig

*Ольвия*,Олюшка :flower: , спасибо шо заглядываешь!

----------


## Ольвия

*luudvig*,
 Теперь я тут постоянный гость.....:rolleyes:

----------


## aigul

*luudvig*,аааааааа ! Ураааа ! Наконец то! :biggrin:Вот обрадовал то! Ну как она мне нравится!!!!!!kiss

----------


## Malina sladkaja

:Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Irinka86

*luudvig*,
 Замечательная песня "На заре", очень понравился текст и музыка.

luudvig- вы ТАЛАНТ!!!

----------


## luudvig

*Irinka86*,Ирочка,спасибо,но стихи Вадика Хавина (Дядя Вадя)это действительно супер.Это они первопричина всего происшедшего.

----------


## Ольвия

> стихи Вадика Хавина (Дядя Вадя)это действительно супер


Вы оба молодцы!!!!! :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## luudvig

Здрассь всем,всем,всем.Вот одна из старых песенок,гитарный вариант,ей лет 15,если не больше."СКАЗКА" http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/649284/

----------


## CTARый

> "СКАЗКА"


:frown: :Ok: Вот такие эмоции...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

:flower:  :Ok:

----------


## Ольвия

*luudvig*,
 Смогла послушать с третьего раза... Спасибо, жизненно....... :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## luudvig

> Смогла послушать с третьего раза.


Оленька,привет,а чё с третьего-то?

----------


## Ольвия

> а чё с третьего-то?


Не знаю, еще вчера пыталась..... Может, нет глючил...... Он у меня, как женщина, капризный...........:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Здравствуйте! Песня- супер! Я бы хотела попробовать спеть её! Можно?


Молодцы, Ленусь, Валера! Классная персня получилась!!!!
Можно мне тоже минусок её?))))) (и слова) :rolleyes: .. или сама спишу с плюса......  Тональность то, что надо....... )))))
Ах, какая песня!!!!!! (ой, я про песню "Просто песня")))) На слова Малинки))))

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*Malina sladkaja*,
*luudvig*,
Жду ответа (надеюсь с минусом) )))))))))))))

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> *Malina sladkaja*,
> *luudvig*,
> Жду ответа (надеюсь с минусом) )))))))))))))


Sternchen, liebes, :Oj: 
тебе текст сюда? 
 Минус Валера хотел дать. :Aga: 
Ждём результата. :Ok:  :flower: 

*Просто песня*

Розы ты мне дарил - ложь. 
Верила я что ты - ждёшь 
Кратких твоих звонков - яд 
И уже ничего не вернуть . 

Сыпал февраль любви снег 
Времени замирал бег 
Сказкой на сто веков - мир... 
И уже ничего не вернуть. 

Растает мечты моей 
снежинка. 
Сорвётся с щеки душа 
слезинкой 
Коснётся руки твоей 
дождинкой 
Уходя навсегда 
ты раскроешь твой серый зонт... 

Кто-то сказал: любовь - высь. 
Кто-то назвал беду: жизнь. 
Ты мне сказал, что всё - бред... 
И уже ничего не вернуть. 

Растает мечты моей 
снежинка. 
Сорвётся с щеки душа 
слезинкой 
Коснётся руки твоей 
дождинкой 
Уходя навсегда 
ты раскроешь твой серый зонт...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Sternchen, liebes,


 :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj: Danke.........danke....... danke........danke!!!!!!!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Das Lied hat mich hingerissen )))))) :Aga: :biggrin:
Слов нет.... насколько она мне понравился!!!!!!

----------


## luudvig

Привет всем.Вот набросал демку песни на стихи *Markovich* "Домой!" http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/650653/

----------


## Лев

*luudvig*,
 Не рановато модуляция?

----------


## Ольвия

*luudvig*,
 Спасибо!!!!! :Ok:  Вы на меня странно действуете: заставляете думать и творить....:eek:

----------


## luudvig

> Не рановато модуляция?


Лёва,это не  та модуляция,шо мы всегда имеем в виду.

*Добавлено через 55 секунд*



> заставляете думать и творить....


Оленька,и хорошо.Твори!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## tamara rabe

Первое впечатление от первой песни "На заре".
Простите дилетантку в теории музыки... Воспринимаю на уровне чувств и ощущений. О Ч Е Н Ь  ПОНРАВИЛОСЬ!  :flower:  Хороший текст. Отличная музыка. Замечательное исполнение. Люблю, когда поют не столько голосом, сколько душой.  :flower:

----------


## luudvig

*tamara rabe*,привет.Спасибо.Стихи супер.Вы правы.

----------


## tamara rabe

Спасибо! :flower:  Импонирует выбор. Чувствуется вкус. Завораживает голос и манера исполнения. С Вашего позволения, некоторые песни беру в свою заветную шкатуку.:rolleyes: Жду новых. Удачи Вам и вдохновения!  :Aga:

----------


## luudvig

> . Завораживает голос и манера исполнения.


Для меня это новость. :Oj: Буду знать.Спасибо за пожелания,и за внимание. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Витка

*luudvig*, Валера, а вот в твоей демке "Отчаянный" мне аранжировка больше нравилась, чем в окончательном варианте :))))

----------


## luudvig

*Витка* :flower: ,а мне ни чё не нравится.Всё бы по другому сделал.А потом опять...Есть поговорка: "Лучшее - враг хорошего!":biggrin:

----------


## Витка

*luudvig*, а ты не слушай, если не нравится! Главное, что нравится нам-слушателям!!! И Лене и Нике - потому, как они воплотили это в жизнь вместе с тобой.

----------


## luudvig

> а ты не слушай, если не нравится


Витуся :flower: ,приходится...

----------


## luudvig

Привет всем.Не смог пройти мимо этих стихов.Взял гитару и...Правда микрофон накрылся,напел во что-то,что было под рукой.

*София Егорова*

Я увидел ночью синий свет во льду -
В проруби крещенской яркую звезду!
Зыбкий свет удачи в ледяной воде...
Что ж ты, ветер, плачешь о моей судьбе ?

Так поёшь надрывно о земных страстях,
Что вчера остались снегом на висках...
О друзьях, которых не слышны шаги -
Мол вчера любили, а сейчас - враги...

пр.
Ты не плачь не рыдай над рекой!
Под крещенской счастливой звездой,
Я умывшись водой ледяной, 
Помирюсь со строптивой судьбой!
Ты не плачь над рекой не рыдай
Знаю, есть на земле этот рай,
Где звезды отраженье в воде,
Словно знак возвращенья к себе!


Я увидел ночью сам себя во мгле -
Одинокий странник на родной земле
А звезда-удача - в проруби горит!
Только ветер плачет и душа болит...

Что же ты рыдаешь о моей любви?
Ведь совсем не поздно всё ещё спасти.
Ты поверь мне ветер,что настал мой час -
Отогреет утром свет любимых глаз!

Ты не плачь, не рыдай! http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/658833/

----------


## Лев

*luudvig*,
 Хорошие стихи и песня получилась. 
 Не верю... что гитару не умеешь настраивать:rolleyes:

----------


## biay1

> *Malina sladkaja*,Лен,привет,с твоего разрешения покажу демку идеи песни на твои стихи "Просто песня"


Что ни песня, то - клад! Спасибо, дорогой! :Pivo:  А Малине - за стихи! :flower:

----------


## Витка

*luudvig*, Валера, спасибо большое за 2 кольори - обожаю эту песню... понравилась твоя идея...

И песня "Домой" - очень на душу легла сразу - класс!!! Молодцы!!!

----------


## biay1

> "ДАВАЙ ПО МАЛЕНЬКОЙ"


Ах, как хорошо! :Ok:

----------


## luudvig

*Лев*,
Лёва.она ненастраиваемая

----------


## Ольвия

*luudvig*, 
Спасибо за твой талант....kiss  :flower:

----------


## Лев

> Лёва.она ненастраиваемая


Так я и думал:wink:

----------


## biay1

> Привет всем.всем,всем.Вот демка нашей с Лёшей Старым песни "Душа" (Потери) http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/605471/


Людвиг, а нельзя ли минус её и текст? Ну, так она мне на душу легла - полсотый раз слушаю и всё хочется! :Oj:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
на ggalopunov@mail.ru

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Для меня это новость.Буду знать.Спасибо за пожелания,и за внимание.


Правда ли новостъ?:smile:
В Вашем исполнении оживает душа песни. :Oj:  :Aga: 
Всегда с удовольствием слушаю Вас.
Примите это в подтверждение вышесказанному. :Ok: 
Спасибо за Ваше творчество. :flower: 
От души.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Привет всем,всем,всем.  А вот демка песенки  на слова *Леночки Aigul* "ОТЧАЯННЫЙ МОЙ",а напела *Goluba* http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/644151/


Класс! :Ok: 
Музыка, голос!!! :Oj: 
Эх...да...:rolleyes:
Молодцы! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## luudvig

sladkaja,спасибо!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## luudvig

Привет всем.Подыграл хорошим стихам Светланы Табалы

Пролетают дни
Вдоль дороги встречным ветром,
Память их хранит
Пыльной стопкой в прошлом где-то.

Я вдыхаю полной грудью
В мае неба синеву.
Я дышу и этим я живу.

Не прогнусь и не сломаюсь,
Я упрямый, я стараюсь,
Против быстрого теченья
По судьбе своей плыву.
Ухожу и возвращаюсь,
То прощаю, то прощаюсь,
То грешу, а то вдруг каюсь
И живу.

Нам не изменить
На ладони тонких линий.
Мне опять бродить
Словно путник по чужбине.

И в попутчики с собою
Я удачу позову.
Я иду и этим я живу.

Не прогнусь и не сломаюсь,
Я упрямый, я стараюсь,
Против быстрого теченья
По судьбе своей плыву.
Ухожу и возвращаюсь,
То прощаю, то прощаюсь,
То грешу, а то вдруг каюсь
И живу.

*Я ЖИВУ* http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/660441/

----------


## CTARый

> Подыграл хорошим стихам Светланы Табалы


Хорошие стихи,приятная мелодия.
Песня получится замечательная!

----------


## luudvig

*CTARый*,Лёш,привет.Рад,что заглянул.

----------


## biay1

> Привет всем.Подыграл хорошим стихам Светланы Табалы


Очень хорошо! Цепляет! :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## luudvig

Привет всем.На стихи Дяди Вади вот напел под гитарку "БЕЛАЯ МЕЧТА " http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/664161/ :biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

*luudvig*,
 :biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## Наталья2009

"На заре" интересная песня... "Скажи чому" - оригинальное мелодическое решение понравилось. Остальные пока не слушала,но обязательно послушаю. Новенькая я... Осваиваюсь.

----------


## luudvig

*Наталья2009*,привет :flower: .Рад.что заглянули.

----------


## luudvig

Привет всем.Вот накрапал коротенькую "Ноченьку" на стихи Л.Казанской  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/670291/

----------


## aigul

*luudvig*, ну наконец то я "Ноченьку" послушала.  :Ok: Музыка супер!

----------


## Лев

> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/670291/


Душевная песня получилась :Ok:

----------


## luudvig

Привет всем.А эта песенка напета на стихи С.Егоровой "ВОКЗАЛ ДЛЯ ДВОИХ "
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/679485/

----------


## Лев

> эта песенка напета


Не каждое ухо услышит в черновике то, что будет окончательным вариантом - хорошей аранжировки тебе и записи :Pivo:

----------


## luudvig

Привет всем,вот придумалось на стихи Лили Казанской "НЕ ПАРА" 


http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/681684/

----------


## kensarinov

Валера, НЕ пара очень хорошая песня . :Ok:   Вокзал, прелесть, а Ноченька это вааще. :Vah:

----------


## Лев

> Привет всем,вот придумалось на стихи Лили Казанской "НЕ ПАРА"


Хорошо её стихи ложатся...

----------


## tamara rabe

Luudvig, спасибо!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## luudvig

*tamara rabe*,на здоровье,заходите ещё. :flower:

----------


## luudvig

Привет всем,откопал песенку на стихи моего друга,Кости Минеева, запись ужасного качества,но ничё. "БАНЬКА" http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/682914/

----------


## Лев

> запись ужасного качества


Да нормально звучит - жена говорит, возгласов не хватает банных и ударов веника...:smile:

----------


## luudvig

> возгласов не хватает банных и ударов веника...


Лёва,я дома писал:biggrin:

----------


## Витка

> на стихи Лили Казанской "НЕ ПАРА"


Понравилась песня!!!  :Ok:

----------


## luudvig

Привет всем.Есть такой поэт-песенник, И.Новиков.Есть такая демка на его стихи "ДВА БЕЛЫХ ЛЕБЕДЯ" 
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/683288/

----------


## luudvig

Привет всем.Я как-то выставлял *"Ворожею"* на стихи *Лены Aigul* в коротком варианте,типа наброска.Вот полная гитарная версия демо.У Лены полетел монитор,так шо она пока на форум не ходок.

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/684913/

----------


## Лев

Хорошо наворожил, красивая мелодия - дело за аранжировкой(не заржавеет?:smile:)

----------


## luudvig

> не заржавеет?


Лёва,руки не доходят.

----------


## Лев

> руки не доходят.


Наши руки не для скуки...:rolleyes:

----------


## luudvig

> Наши руки не для скуки.


У меня работы полно.А каждый раз аранж делать...

----------


## Kurochkin_66

ВАЛЕРА! ПРИВЕТ! НАШЕЛ И Я ВРЕМЯ ЧТОБЫ ЗАЙТИ НА ФОРУМ! ХОЧУ ЗАКИНУТЬ ОДИН ИЗ СВОИХ МЕДЛЯКОВ-"СЛЕЗА ЛЮБВИ". ТЫ ЕЕ НЕ СЛЫШАЛ. НЕ  ПУГАЙСЯ -  МОЁ ИСПОЛНЕНИЕ!

----------


## luudvig

Привет всем.Вот ещё песенка-демка на стихи С.Егоровой  "Я НЕ ВЕРЮ"

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/686724/

----------


## luudvig

Оппа! А 18-го была годовщина моей регистрации на форуме! luudvig,шоб ты был здоровенький!!!

----------


## Паучара

шобы таки ви долго жили

----------


## luudvig

> шобы таки ви долго жили


Вам того же

----------


## luudvig

Привет всем! Вот напелось на стихи С.Егоровой "КАЛИНА" 
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/688474/

----------


## aigul

*luudvig*, очень лирично!

----------


## Лев

> "КАЛИНА"


Хорошо напелось :Ok:

----------


## vik-tan

*luudvig*,
 Валер, Хорошие наброски-есть душа а это главное :Ok:

----------


## tamara rabe

Спасибо за обе песни. Это настоящее!  :flower:

----------


## luudvig

*vik-tan*,Витёк,де пропал?Долгонько не появлялся.
*tamara rabe*,спасибо.Заглядывайте ещё.

----------


## vik-tan

*luudvig*,
Да вроде просветлело малость.Буду почаще теперь.
С Наступающим тебя!и Всех форумчан!!!

----------


## luudvig

*vik-tan*,спасибо,Вить,тебя так же.

----------


## luudvig

Привет всем.С наступающим!Вот шутка(там всё правда) "Советы профессионала,или как написать хит". На стихи С.Иванова.http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/689961/ 
__________________

----------


## Лев

Прикольно! :Ok:

----------


## luudvig

Привет всееем!С Новым Годом и Рождеством ХРИСТОВЫМ!!!
 Моему знакомому сериал "Ликвидация" навеял стихи,а я их напел.Там не про бандитов,сразу оговорюсь."Финал гастролей " http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/692042/

----------


## tamara rabe

Спасибо! Импонирует до глубины души выбор слов, голос, манера исполнения. :flower:

----------


## luudvig

ДРУЗЬЯ,ВСЕХ С РОЖДЕСТВОМ ХРИСТОВЫМ!!![IMG]http://*********ru/1047707.gif[/IMG]

----------


## luudvig

Привет всеееееееем! Вот напелось на стихи С.Егоровой "ПОГОВОРИМ" 
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/697511/

----------


## Лев

> Вот напелось на стихи С.Егоровой "ПОГОВОРИМ"


Черновик он и есть черновик... Когда я показывал свои черновики, все ужасались...
Особенно раздражает твоя, Валера, ненастроенная гитара:biggrin:

----------


## luudvig

*Лев*, так не слушай.

----------


## Лев

> Лев, так не слушай.


А как слушать?:rolleyes:

----------


## luudvig

> А как слушать?


Как будто строит:biggrin:

----------


## luudvig

Друзья,всех нас с Крещением!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/154390.gif[/IMG]

----------


## luudvig

Привет всем! Ещё тёпленькая демка "ОСЕННЯЯ ЛЮБОВЬ "
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/698948/

----------


## tamara rabe

Греет до косточек...  :flower:

----------


## luudvig

*tamara rabe*,Томочка,привет. :flower: Вы, как всегда, первый слушатель.

----------


## Лев

> "ОСЕННЯЯ ЛЮБОВЬ "


И песня хорошая :Ok:  и гитара настроена:rolleyes:

----------


## luudvig

Привет.Увидал В.Хавина стихотворение и : "В этих снежно-белых рощах"  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/697685/

----------


## Лев

> Увидал В.Хавина стихотворение и : "В этих снежно-белых рощах"


Не зря увидел...

----------


## luudvig

Привет всеееееем!Намурлыкал на стихи С.Егоровой "Мона Лиза "
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/703730/

----------


## Лев

> Намурлыкал...


Мур-мяу... дело за аранжировкой:rolleyes:

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

Валер , песня классная

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Привет всеееееем!Намурлыкал на стихи С.Егоровой "Мона Лиза "
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/703730/


Супер!  :Ok: 
Что ещё сказать?!...:rolleyes:
О, Мона Лиза!... :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Привет всем! Ещё тёпленькая демка "ОСЕННЯЯ ЛЮБОВЬ "
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/698948/


Валер, всегда восхищаюсь мелодиям... рождающимся в твоих руках. :rolleyes:
И , позволь добавить, твоё исполнение тоже   :Ok: 
Замечательные слова! Замечательная получилась песня! :Aga: 
Спасибо за возможность... :flower:

----------


## tamara rabe

"Мона Лиза"...
Замечательный блюз получился! Этим словам повезло встретиться с чутким музыкантом и исполнителем. Красиво!   :flower:

----------


## Витка

> Намурлыкал на стихи С.Егоровой "Мона Лиза "


Очень приятная песня, мне по душе... Обожаю полутончики!!! Спасибо!!!
Любитель города Лондон!!! :biggrin:  :Aga:  Уже как минимум вторая песня про Лондон...
Питер-Лондон уже есть... Я даже её намурлыкала для дуэта...

----------


## LINSLI

> Привет всеееееем!Намурлыкал на стихи С.Егоровой "Мона Лиза "
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/703730/


Здорово получилось. :Ok: 
Поздравляю:smile:

----------


## luudvig

Привет всееееееем! Накидал демку на стихи Светланы Табала.Писалось "на кухне",так шо не придирайтесь,плииз.
"Мне бы..." http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/704616/

----------


## Лев

> Писалось "на кухне",


Ну да, вкусно пахнет...:smile:

----------


## Markovich

Валера,молодец! Талант-не пропьешь!
Мелодия 5 баллов, да и текст вроде ничего (не все разобрал).
Дай спеть кому-нибудь и  будет супер! 


 :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## LINSLI

> Привет всееееееем! Накидал демку на стихи Светланы Табала.Писалось "на кухне",так шо не придирайтесь,плииз.
> "Мне бы..." http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/704616/


*luudvig*...блин.... ё-маё здорово :Ok:

----------


## luudvig

Ребяты,привет!Голосните,пожалуйста,если посчитаете нужным за мою с В.Хавиным (Дядя Вадя)песенку "На заре" на сайте "Радио сцена",вот ссылочка по русски дабидабидаби.радиосцена.ru(искать в шансоне № 254) и Ещё одна наша с ним "Забери лето" № 281 ,правда там зарегится надо,да это не долгая процедура.Спасибки!!! :flower:

----------


## tamara rabe

Интересно, получается ли у кого голосовать? Все мои попытки равны нулю... :frown:

----------


## Витка

*tamara rabe*, у моих друзей тоже, к сожалению, даже у тех, кто зарегистрирован. А я вообще не могу голосовать ни за кого, т.к. мои песни тоже выложены. Увы...  :(((((

----------


## tamara rabe

Какие-то препоны для голосования... Я думала мне, потому что я из Германии, но этого нигде не обговорено. Я зарегестрировалась, но пробиться не могу. Жаль. Никак - сама демократия :wink:

----------


## luudvig

Привет всем! Вот напелось на стихи С.Егоровой "НА ВОЙНЕ ТАК БЫВАЕТ..." 
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/709883/

----------


## Витка

*luudvig*, хорошая песня, до мурашек... Вообще, люблю патриотические песни почему-то...
Пробили особенно слова "Запечатаны в цинк их сердца и улыбки"

----------


## aigul

Ваоерочка! С праздником тебя!!!!!  Всего тебе наислучшего! Тридцать три тебе поцелуя!!!!! Талантище ты наш!!!!

----------


## luudvig

Ленуся,спасибо,дорогуша!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*luudvig*,Валер! это капец сколько я очепяток наделала!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## luudvig

> сколько я очепяток наделала


Дык на работе праздновали?:biggrin:

----------


## aigul

*luudvig*, неее эт я спешила  поздравить.  :Aga:

----------


## luudvig

Привет всем, до 8-го марта ещё порядком времени,но всё равно всем женщинам посвящаем с поэтом Ю.Трущелёвым демку(пока) "БУДЬ МОЕЮ" 
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/713595/

----------


## aigul

*luudvig*,спасибо! С утра поднял настроение! Так приятно! :Aga:

----------


## Markovich

*luudvig*, Валера,наверное - это одна из самых твоих красивых песен!
Здорово!!!

----------


## luudvig

Серёж,спасибо.Токо самая красивая та,что ещё не спета.Т.е. не будет самой-самой...

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

> Привет всем, до 8-го марта ещё порядком времени,но всё равно всем женщинам посвящаем с поэтом Ю.Трущелёвым демку(пока) "БУДЬ МОЕЮ" 
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/713595/


Валера, всё очень красиво :Ok:

----------


## tamara rabe

Как же много слов и звуков у нас в запасе... И как же мало сочетаний их, способных проникать прямо в душу. Спасибо!  :flower:

----------


## luudvig

Привет всем.Эта песенка посвящается всееееем МАМАМ.Стихи А.Каргина.
ПИСЬМО  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/717126/

----------


## tamara rabe

Вот это подарок! Огромное спасибо!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Витка

*luudvig*, Валера, шикарная песня!!! Посвящу своей маме!!! Спасибо!

----------


## Mazaykina

Валер, как жаль, что все времени нет. И так порой проходишь мимо чего-то ВАЖНОГО... А когда остановишься, вслушаешься, задумаешься-надо же.... как же оно тебе близко...
А про синие глаза- вообще до слез... когда-то у меня были именно такие. :biggrin:

СПАСИБО тебе за талант.  :Oj:

----------


## luudvig

Мариш,наконец-то забежала.Спасибо.

----------


## Markovich

*luudvig*,
Стихи А.Каргина.
ПИСЬМО http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/717126/
Хорошая песня получилась! :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## luudvig

Привет всееееееееем!!! Ещё тепленькая демка на стихи С.Егоровой " Отболею,отпою,отплачу..." http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/722610/

----------


## Лев

*luudvig*,
 Отличная песня получилась :Ok:

----------


## Туз Козырный

Письмо- :Ok:  :flower: Трогательная песня :Aga: 
Пришлите минус-с детьми в школе разучу к Дню Победы! :Aga:  Шикарная песня  для именно такого концерта!ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!! :flower: :rolleyes:

----------


## luudvig

*Туз Козырный*,
Привет.Не получится.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Привет всееееееееем!!! Ещё тепленькая демка на стихи С.Егоровой " Отболею,отпою,отплачу..." http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/722610/


Валера, как всегда :Ok:  :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## tamara rabe

Давно не заглядывала на форум... Заходила в предвкушении приятного сюрприза. Мои предчувствия оправдались. Спасибо, Валера!  :flower:

----------


## luudvig

Томочка,спасибо тебе,что заглядываешь. :flower:

----------


## luudvig

Привеееет всееееееееем!Христос воскрес!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1054581.gif[/IMG]

----------


## IvanRulez

> *Туз Козырный*,
> Привет.Не получится.


:frown:

----------


## luudvig

Братья и сестры,в канун ДНЯ ПОБЕДЫ вот напелось на стихи С.Егоровой
"ЧАРКА"   http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/730567/

----------


## aigul

*luudvig*, я уже даже не знаю, что говорить! Ты как всегда просто умница! Я вижу Софии стихи тебя прям вдохновляют оооочень! Душевная песня получилась!

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

Отличная песня! и стихи, и всё остальное. удачи

----------


## luudvig

Привет всем!!! Вот напелось на стихи А.Каргина "ДОРОГА К БОГУ"
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/739461/

----------


## tamara rabe

Больно. Проникновенно. Спасибо!  :flower:

----------


## luudvig

Привеееет всеееем!!! С праздником победы!
Вот напелось на стихи Ленуси 
"ЯСЕНЬ" 
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/744160/

----------


## luudvig

Привет,друзья и подруги!
Вот в связи с летом,напелось на стихи Л.Казанской.

_Зеленеют пальмы

На лазурном пляже.

Мы с тобой у моря

Встретились однажды.

Музыка играла,

Пел динамик громко.

Стан твой как гитара.

Ты смеялась звонко.



Кружатся над морем

Чайки, как скитальцы.

Ты танцуешь самбу.

Чувственную сальсу.

Яхты к небу мачты

Поднимают важно

Белый пароходик 

Загудел протяжно.



Припев

Море, берег, солнце, кастаньеты.

Пальмы и приморские бульвары.

Лето словно в радугу одето.

Девочка моя, моя гитара.

2

Лёгким бризом стан твой

Обдувало тонкий.

Губ твоих касался

Ветерок вдогонку.

Ты была красива

Словно орхидея.

Говорила любишь,

Я конечно верил.



Незаметно лето

Отплясало сальсу.

Осень закружилась 

С летом в звуках вальса.

Шелестели волны,

Больше вы не пара.

Ты нашла другого,

Девочка –гитара._

ДЕВОЧКА ГИТАРА 
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/746461/

----------


## Лев

> Девочка моя, моя гитара.


*Валера и Лиля - хорошая пара!
Чудо случилось - "Девочка-гитара"!*

----------


## tamara rabe

Лиля! Валера! Очень красиво получилось! 
Спасибо!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## НиколаИчь

Валера, ты как всегда на высоте  :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

Спасибо ,Валерочка!!! :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> ДЕВОЧКА ГИТАРА
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/746461/




Лиля, Валера - ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНАЯ песня  :Ok:  :Vah: 
Спасибо вам! :flower: 

Удачи и побольше таких прекрасных песен!!! :Aga:

----------


## Витка

> ДЕВОЧКА ГИТАРА


Действительно лёгкая, летняя песенка!!! Молодцы!!! жИво лето представляется, море и Одесса :))))

----------


## luudvig

С ПРАЗДНИКОМ СВЯТОЙ ТРОИЦЫ,ДРУЗЬЯ!!!



[IMG]http://*********ru/1193206.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## luudvig

Всем привеееет!!! А вот "ЕСЕНИНУ" на стихи М.Богачёва
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/753688/

----------


## luudvig

Здрассь,други и подруги!!!!  Напелось вот на стихи Сontact
CАМАЯ КРАСИВАЯ 
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/756857/
и на стихи А.Кряжева Моя Любовь 
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/756858/

----------


## Лев

> CАМАЯ КРАСИВАЯ


Клёво! :Ok: 



> Моя Любовь


Песня хорошая, но запись...
Не уважаешь уши слушателя и себя - сам-то послушал?

----------


## luudvig

> сам-то послушал?


Ага.Кайф!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Здрассь,други и подруги!!!!  Напелось вот на стихи Сontact
> CАМАЯ КРАСИВАЯ 
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/756857/
> и на стихи А.Кряжева Моя Любовь 
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/756858/


Валера, песни класс! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 

Но правда "Моя любовь" хочцца в полной красе послушать.:rolleyes: :Aga: 
Если мона?... :smile:

----------


## luudvig

Привет,Сладкая! :flower:  Спасибо,что забегаешь.Послухать  пока токо так.

----------


## tamara rabe

> Послухать  пока токо так.


Тебя, Валера, приятно слушать хоть как. Такое ощущение, что поётся конкретно тому, кто слышит... один на один. Это редкость.  :flower:

----------


## luudvig

Томочка,спасибо! :flower:

----------


## Витка

*luudvig*, красивые песни! 

Не пойму что вам не понравилось в звучании? Я всё расслышала и покайфовала...

----------


## Лев

> Не пойму что вам не понравилось в звучании? Я всё расслышала и покайфовала...


Викуля, ты о чём? Я о конкретном... и тоже могу в черновике услышать то, что будет. Что не понравилось, Валера знает:wink:(кайф написал):biggrin:

----------


## Витка

> Что не понравилось, Валера знает


да,у  вас свои тёрки... я не лезу обычно, но тут не сдержалась...
У меня вообще черновики самые первые - один голос диктофонный и что? Можно же понять, что за песня... А эта конкретная песня, на которую вы обратили внимание, действительно интереснее всех из трёх последних.

----------


## Лев

> У меня вообще черновики самые первые


Черновики на всеобщее ухо лучше не выставлять, для этого личка есть :Aga: 
Мастер, а *luudvig* Мастер, должен держать свою планку...

----------


## luudvig

Я не мастер,Лёва,а планка у каждого своя.
Помнишь переговорные пункты старые? Ни хрена почти не слышно,а голос родной...и пофиг,что плохо слышно,разберёмся...

----------


## Лев

> Я не мастер


Оскорбился?:eek: :Fz:

----------


## Витка

> Черновики на всеобщее ухо лучше не выставлять, для этого личка есть
> Мастер, а luudvig Мастер, должен держать свою планку...


Бред полнейший! Он автор - что хочет, то и выставляет... 
Планка - это вообще туфта... Кто их эти планки придумывает?
Это же не спорт - где цифры есть... В искусстве нет планок... тут всё бесконечно!

----------


## Лев

> Бред полнейший!


Эк тебя понесло:smile:

----------


## luudvig

> Оскорбился?


Да нет.Японцы говорят: - "Мастер,это когда есть ученики".

----------


## Лев

> "Мастер,это когда есть ученики".


Равнозначно - "Дед, это когда есть внуки":rolleyes:

----------


## luudvig

Привеееееет всеееем!
Вот новая демка на текст Светланы Табалы
Моя дорога http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/760496/

----------


## Лев

> Моя дорога


Хорошая дорога, без ухабов :Aga:

----------


## luudvig

Привеееееет всеееееееем!!!
 Ещё тёпленькая демка на стихи Л.Казанской
"БРОДЯГА ВЕТЕР"
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/762008/

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

Валерочка, спасибо))) :Ok:

----------


## luudvig

Привеееееет всеееееееем!!! Новая песенка   на стихи Л.Казанской   
 Мне дана лишь одна жизнь(демо) 
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/766770/

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

:Ok: обожаю тебя

----------


## luudvig

Привет всеееееееем!
Вот напелось на стихи А.Каргина "Вчерашний день" 
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/773696/

----------


## luudvig

Привет всем.Вот напелось на стихи Серёги (Markovich) 
"Человек дождя" 
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/778134/

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

Отличная песня молодцы!!!!

----------


## tamara rabe

Красиво совпали!  :flower:

----------


## luudvig

*Привет,вот новая песенка на стихи Игоря Краса
"Помянём пацана "*
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/779483/

----------


## Витка

> "Человек дождя"


мне очень понравилась!!! И в стиле Валеры наконец-то, не шансонное, а более попсовое... Спасибо...

----------


## luudvig

Братья и сестры,наша с Леной Радьковой песня 'Зачем',в исполнении В.Шадриной на http://www.pesni.yatalant.ru/ ( в поиск вписать'Зачем').Отстоим!!!

----------


## luudvig

*ПРИВЕТ ВСЕМ! НЕ ОЖИДАЛ,ЧТО НИКТО НЕ ОТКЛИКНЕТСЯ!ДАЖЕ ЛЕНА!М-ДЭ,,,*

----------


## LINSLI

Валера, не все видать приехали с дач)))
 Песня классно получилась. Вероника очень здорово спела...с чувством. Мой голос был 20. Желаю удачи!

----------


## Витка

*LINSLI*, Игорь, голосуй там же за вашу с Леной "Вот снова дождь"... Пока 2 голоса, зато оба - со стороны - незнакомых людей!

----------


## РОМАШКА77

А мне понравилось! Проникновенно, вдохновляюще...вообще-здорово!

----------


## luudvig

Я в шоке,на сайте не знают кто такой Джон Леннон...
В теме о его 70 летии никто не откликнулся,за ооочень редким исключением... УЖОСС!

----------


## Лев

> Я в шоке,на сайте не знают кто такой Джон Леннон...


Ленина многие уже тоже не знают... :Ha:

----------


## tamara rabe

Валера, ну хватит биться головой о стену)))  Хотелось бы слышать...

----------


## luudvig

Всем друзьям и знакомым,а так же незнакомым, предлагаю новенькую демку на стихи Лили Казанской.

"Над бездонною пропастью лет..." 
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/815956/

----------


## Лев

> "Над бездонною пропастью лет..." 
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/815956/


Просто *ЗДОРОВО!!!*

----------


## luudvig

Лёва,спасибо. После первой и второй - перерывчик небольшой. А это демо на стихи С.Табала "Ой,туман..."   http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/817196/

----------


## Лев

> "Ой,туман..."


Очень понравилась песенка :Aga:

----------


## tamara rabe

Валера, спасибо огромное! Стоило так долго ждать. :Yes4:

----------


## luudvig

> Валера, спасибо огромное! Стоило так долго ждать.


Тамарочка,рад,что не забыли старика...

----------


## luudvig

Привет всем!
Поздравляю вас со всеми прошедшими праздниками!!!
А сегодня всех Татьян с Татьяниным днём!!! И всех нас с Днём Рождения В.С.Высоцкого!!!         
Представляю пару новых работ на стихи Виктора Коха:
"Подруга Осень"  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/843081/
"Радуга"  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/843082/

----------


## tamara rabe

Спасибо за радугу среди зимы! Приятно слышать, как всегда. :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Валера, я у тебя тут нечаянной - незванной гостею... :Blush2: 
Замечательные работы! :Ok:  С удовольствием ... :Tender: 
Спасибо тебе. :Smile3:

----------


## tamara rabe

А я вот частенько заглядываю в надежде услышать что-то новенькое...  :Yes4:  Не пропадай!  :Nono:

----------


## luudvig

Девушки,привет!Кто бы согласился озвучить пару дэмок?Студия не нужна,нужно без шумов,чистенько.Трек с вокалом(дубль или пару) выслать мне в wave.Я разберусь.Моё мыло valery54.54@mail.ru

----------


## luudvig

Привет всем! Есть кой-чё новенькое.Новые соавторы - новые песни.

"Ты" сл.А.Иванова 

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/900882/

"Ты улетаешь..." сл.С.Табала 

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/900891/

----------


## tamara rabe

Спасибо, Валера! Своей музыкой и трепетным исполнением ты даришь стихам крылья.

----------


## Демух

Предложение ещё в силе или уже поздно?

----------


## kensarinov

:Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: *Валера, с днем варенья. Здоровья, благополучия, Красивых песен.:*016: :016:  :016:  :018:  :018: 
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/642445/

С Днём Рождения, Валера! :Animals 007:

----------


## tamara rabe

С великим удовольствием присоединяюсь к поздравлению! Живи, твори и радуйся и радуй!  :Vishenka 05:

----------


## luudvig

Тамарочка,Толян,спасибо большущее!
Вам тоже всего самого-самого!!! :Tender:

----------


## tamara rabe

А новую песню? ...  :Blush2:

----------


## luudvig

Томарочка,ребята.Новая песня.На слова С.Егоровой "Кораблик"

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/939684/

----------


## tamara rabe

"МНЕ ЛОХМАТЫМ ЩЕНКОМ РЕЧКА БРОСИЛАСЬ В НОГИ ..." - Мороз по коже! Спасибо авторам за чудесную песню. А тебе, Валера, особое - за душевное исполнение. Спасибо!  :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Извиняюсь, что с  опозданием!!!!
Поздравляю Валерия с днём рождения! Настоящих друзей, творческих людей, здоровья, новых идей!!!!!*

----------


## luudvig

*Alenajazz*, Алёнушка,спасибо!!! 
И тебе всего самого-самого! :Yahoo:

----------


## Alenajazz

> И тебе всего самого-самого!


У меня через месяц после твоей днюха, мне потом желать будем!  :Aga: 
*А сегодня день шоколада.* Угощайтесь! Поэтам и музыкантам обязательно нужно питать своё вдохновение! (ВАлериан, я помню, что ты жуткий сладкоежка!)

[IMG]http://*********su/268331.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## luudvig

Привет всееееееем!!! Ребята,ещё тёплая демка на стихи В.Коха. 
Эмигранты - вам посвящается песня... :flower: 
http://my.mail.ru/inbox/vantonyuk/au...&uid=365905956

----------


## luudvig

Говорят,что ссылка не работает...Вот ещё.
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/941677/

----------


## Лев

> Говорят,что ссылка не работает...


С этого сайта работает...(см. пост №333)

----------


## tamara rabe

Спасибо, ребята! Значит и мне посвящается ...  :Tender:

----------


## luudvig

Вот напелось кой-чё,решил показать вам.
Песенка на стихи Вити Коха."Вечером"http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1020288/

И на стихи Игоря Краса "Бача"http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1020280/

----------


## Лев

*luudvig*
*"Вечером"* - вечерне...
*"Бача"* - слёзы наворачивает...

----------


## tamara rabe

Наконец-то, Валера! Как всегда - тонко, проникновенно. Хочется слушать опять и опять... :flower:

----------


## luudvig

Привет,Тамарочка!  :Vishenka 34: Спасибо,верный мой друг!Слушай на здоровье!

----------


## Black Lord

> И на стихи Игоря Краса "Бача"http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1020280/


Низкий поклон...

----------


## tamara rabe

Валера! Ну где же ты пропал так надолго?... Уже и год на исходе.  :Tu:

----------


## Лев

> Валера! Ну где же ты пропал так надолго?... Уже и год на исходе.


Тамара, найдёшь на его странице здесь:
http://my.mail.ru/?from=email#page=/mail/luudvig/?

----------


## tamara rabe

Спасибо, благородный Лев! С наступающими праздниками тебя. Всех благ!  :Tender:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Песенка на стихи Вити Коха."Вечером"http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1020288/
> 
> И на стихи Игоря Краса "Бача"http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1020280/


 :Ok: 

Давно не была тут....(везде не успеваю, не Фигаро я в этом году ;) )

Зато на других сайтах имела честь и удовольствие  :Yes4: 
Как всегда на высоте! Просто слов нет!!!
Спасибо, за творчество!
С Наступающим , Валерий!!!
Всего самого - самого!

----------


## luudvig

Всем приветик!
Сто лет не был в теме...
Песни пишутся...продаются...даже хитуют. "Шереметево" в исполнении А.Бандеры (сл.С.Табала)провисела на Радио Шансон Украина 2 недели на 1 месте хит-парада.В ютюбе есть запись выступления с ней А.Бандеры в Олимпийском на "Эх-разгуляе 2013" в Москве. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFaODTYcBsU

----------


## tamara rabe

Знай наших! Горжусь знакомством! Отличная песня получилась. СПАСИБО!  :flower:

----------


## Витка

Это видео недоступно.
Сожалеем об этом.

----------


## tamara rabe

Валера! Спасибо за музыку и душевное исполнение.  :Tender: 
https://youtu.be/s-m79dg08B4

----------


## luudvig

> Валера! Спасибо за музыку и душевное исполнение. 
> https://youtu.be/s-m79dg08B4


На здоровье Том! Нам спасибо!

----------

tamara rabe (31.05.2017), Лев (31.05.2017)

----------

